# Make/Year on This Bicycle Frame? Pleas Help!



## KevinBC (Jul 7, 2015)

Any ideas on this serial number?
SAC? 672?

Please help!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 8, 2015)

Snyder built fastback, maybe badge hawthorne or possibly something else. mid/late 30s I believe


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

1937 from what I've seen:
1936: collet seat post, no drop stand stops on rear fork-ends
1937: standard seat post, no drop stand stops on rear fork-ends
1938-on: standard seat post, drop stand stops on rear fork-ends


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2015)

*Snyder frame*

Right on with 37 Scott. Looks very close to my 37 rollfast.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 8, 2015)

Good info, I'll have to remember that


----------



## KevinBC (Jul 10, 2015)

THANK YOU!!!!
Now I need to find a Badge and the rest of the bike to build


----------



## KevinBC (Jul 10, 2015)

Could this be a 1937 Hawthorne Zep?


----------

